# OVP 1 Surge Protector



## Dill (Jun 3, 2010)

After a friend of mines EBL went faulty due to a power surge I have purchased the above from Camper UK. £80 and worth every penny.

Regards

Dill


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*OVP1*

Thanks.

I fitted one back last year, I think.

Decided to go with the Schaudt one, despite many cheaper alternatives around on the net from around £5.

That way, they cannot blame the third party equipment.

I did not pay £80 mind!

TM


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi
I have the same fitted on our van, havnt had any problems

Andy


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*need*

Should not need to have to buy and fit them on such expensive equipment, Should be built in protection.

TM


----------



## Dill (Jun 3, 2010)

My mate text me last night to say he was sitting in MH on a site in France and the EHU for all the site blew. As the site owners tried to do a repair the power came on and off a few times. After they restored the power his lights started flickering then went off. No 240v power in van now. On his way home anyway.

For the money this van cost you would think a surge protector would've been fitted as standard, or at least an optional extra. 


Regards

Dill


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Dill said:


> My mate text me last night to say he was sitting in MH on a site in France and the EHU for all the site blew. As the site owners tried to do a repair the power came on and off a few times. After they restored the power his lights started flickering then went off. No 240v power in van now. On his way home anyway.
> 
> For the money this van cost you would think a surge protector would've been fitted as standard, or at least an optional extra.
> 
> ...


The EBL's are used for more applications than just motorhomes. I believe in every other application the OVP comes included with the EBL.

Maybe the motorhome manufacturers are trying to save a few quid on the build.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Schaudt will only guarantee the EBL if their anti surge unit is fitted. They also told me that it should be fitted as part of the original installation by the coachbuilder.

Their OVP 01 unit is well built and has a very fast response time. AFAIK it also protects from under and over voltage.


----------

